# JC Penny better this season



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

So, fleeing the shills for cell phones etc etc in the main part of the mall, I took refuge in JCP. The selection this year is not too bad. In lieu of the now-defunct American Living line, there is a "Prep" section which is not too bad. There was a section of Bass clothing, and a good selection of plaids & tartans in poplin and flannel, plus a tattersall or two.

Maybe this will halt JCP's death spiral. When I went to JCP in 2012 everything I saw was junk.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Last year, they had that Fair and Square section (I think that's what it was called). Anyway, they put out a down jacket in several colors which were $18 or $20 right after Christmas. I bought three (blaze orange for when the bird hunts get really cold, cobalt blue which I keep packed in my car in case I were to get stranded somewhere in the cold, and olive just because) and my dad picked up two of their Barbour Liddesdale knockoffs for a few dollars less, which are actually darn decent. He got one in navy and one in blaze orange for quail hunts (he doesn't hunt below 40* and gets cold easily in his old age). I am kicking myself for not getting the blazer liddesdale knockoff and will definitely be checking back this year for one.

Edit: They're on ebay from time to time.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

They actually had some pretty nice madras shorts this past summer that I bought a few pairs of.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to see that Stafford Prep Camel Hair that Christian mentioned (in the comments) in his Nick Wooster post:

Tilton - Are you talking about this jacket? https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...Val=null&colorizedImg=DP0716201317021513M.tif


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Nah, but as often as I'd wear a black Beaufort, that could be an excellent option, especially for the price! The one I was talking about was at the link (to an ebay option for one).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

In case you missed it in the "Show Us Your Favorite Harris Tweed Items" thread, JCP is offering a very nice Stafford Harris Tweed in gray and multi-color plaid. By watching sales and applying sale coupons, you can snag one for about $100.

It's been getting nice reviews by AAAC members. Mine is at the tailor now. A random customer in the store spotted it and commented on how nice it looks.

StColumba has been rocking it lately in forum threads. If you're in the market for a new HT, I don't think you can go wrong with this purchase at that price point.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Perhaps they've bottomed out.

But I doubt it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

egerland said:


> Maybe this will halt JCP's death spiral. When I went to JCP in 2012 everything I saw was junk.


I don't care to revisit my JCP observations from 2012.

I'm trying to be good this year!!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Tilton - Are you talking about this jacket? https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...Val=null&colorizedImg=DP0716201317021513M.tif


Thanks for posting. The black Barbour knock-off is a steal.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like almost all the Stafford Prep stuff on the Penney web site is on clearance. Not a good sign.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Penney's Stafford merino wool sport coats? Any opinions/advice would be welcome - thank you!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Two things. After constant temptation from StColumba's WAYWT posts, I picked up the Harris Tweed sportcoat last night. After various discounts and markdowns, it came to $119. I'm very happy with it. I think it is a bit better than the famous Walmart Harris Tweed of a year ago. Construction is about the same but the shoulders are better on the JCP in my estimation. As to the fit, I'm normally a 39R and the 40R (the smallest size offered) fits me perfectly. On the Walmart last year, I had to get a 38R. Of course I could also be fatter this year which isn't impossible. It is double vented. The also offer a traditional herringbone model as well.

Also, I saw the Stafford Prep Barbour knock off. This I was less impressed with. Don't think of this as a stand in for a Barbour. The material is very different--more plasticky, nothing close to waxed cotton. I wouldn't be confident that this could repel water. Still could be ok as a knocking around jacket.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like to know if anyone has purchased the Stafford blackwatch jacket. Impressions?

For ~$89, this is pretty tempting.

https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...hResults&colorizedImg=DP0916201317052198M.tif


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently, demographics dictate what products and lines are stocked at each JCP location. I will leave it at that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Apparently, demographics dictate what products and lines and stocked at each JCP location. I will leave it at that.


I'm not sure JCP is organized enough to stock according to demographics. In fact, I _seriously _doubt it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure JCP is organized enough to stock according to demographics. In fact, I _seriously _doubt it.


You will NOT find Harris Tweed at our local store. Now, if you happen to be in the market for Steve Harvey or Stacy Adams, I will gladly proxy buy for you, as we have that in abundance.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> You will NOT find Harris Tweed at our local store. Now, if you happen to be in the market for Steve Harvey or Stacy Adams, I will gladly proxy buy for you, as we have that in abundance.


I need to check the location north of town - I'll let you know.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure JCP is organized enough to stock according to demographics. In fact, I _seriously _doubt it.


After having worked at JCP for a year in high school, I would have to concur with you. Place was a nightmare of mismanagement.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> You will NOT find Harris Tweed at our local store. Now, if you happen to be in the market for Steve Harvey or Stacy Adams, I will gladly proxy buy for you, as we have that in abundance.


+1. Never seen anything even remotely trad at my local JCP. The closest we get here is the Stafford blend Uni Stripe "OCBDs" and some awful bow ties.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure JCP is organized enough to stock according to demographics. In fact, I _seriously _doubt it.


Heh, no, I am afraid you are _thoroughly _incorrect. If I'm back in Starkville, Mississippi for Christmas, I'll snap a photo of their Penney's.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure JCP is organized enough to stock according to demographics. In fact, I _seriously _doubt it.


One of our clients is the menswear manager at a local JCP. She told me that the lines they stock are based on demographics. If you ask a non-management employee of course they won't know. Every JCP location stocks merchandise based on demographics. Visit several in different locations and you'll see that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has purchased the Stafford blackwatch jacket. Impressions?
> 
> For ~$89, this is pretty tempting.
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...hResults&colorizedImg=DP0916201317052198M.tif


Indeed, the second least expensive Blackwatch jacket I can recall being offered for sale. How could one not be interested?



drlivingston said:


> Apparently, demographics dictate what products and lines are stocked at each JCP location. I will leave it at that.


...but if one orders online, they will ship your order to the local store and you can avoid any additional shipping costs for same! Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> Heh, no, I am afraid you are _thoroughly _incorrect. If I'm back in Starkville, Mississippi for Christmas, I'll snap a photo of their Penney's.


Ha - I recall the JCP in Columbus...wow.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

My comment is based on the observations of Mr Popinjay, as well as my own experience with the online and in-store mismanagement of my Stafford HT jacket purchase. It was so haphazard, it makes any thought of organized or calculated decisions related to inventory seem far-fetched.

But maybe I'm wrong after all.



ThePopinjay said:


> After having worked at JCP for a year in high school, I would have to concur with you. Place was a nightmare of mismanagement.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

You can perform an online search at JCP.com for in-store inventory. But it's NOT accurate. A search showed a local JCP had 3 HT jackets in stock. When I went to the store to have a look, the sales staff and manager searched high and low, including the stock room, and found none. Their own in-store computer said they had 3, but they had never even heard of Harris Tweed. No idea what I was talking about.

Another reason why it seems that JCP doesn't have it's act together enough to stock based on demographics. But hey, what do I know?



WillBarrett said:


> I need to check the location north of town - I'll let you know.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

So where are all the Harris Tweed jackets going, then?



Spin Evans said:


> Heh, no, I am afraid you are _thoroughly _incorrect. If I'm back in Starkville, Mississippi for Christmas, I'll snap a photo of their Penney's.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

For what it's worth, it is hard to find a suit at our local store that doesn't have at least 4 buttons on the front. The closest thing to tweed that they have would be a wool Kangol cap.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to know if anyone has purchased the Stafford blackwatch jacket. Impressions?
> 
> For ~$89, this is pretty tempting.
> 
> https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...hResults&colorizedImg=DP0916201317052198M.tif





eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, the second least expensive Blackwatch jacket I can recall being offered for sale. How could one not be interested?


I would be interested in buying one... because while I'm always always proper, there's a brash, cheeky tough guy percolating beneath my surface who's always ready for some kind of adventure. 

Kidding aside, I looked at the website, and want to offer kudos to JCP's marketing department. Yes, half the blazer models are wearing jeans, but at least they're shaven and the jacket is the proper length.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Apparently, demographics dictate what products and lines are stocked at each JCP location. I will leave it at that.


Hopeless. What works is the Martha Stewart at K-Mart approach: "I'm here to elevate you & your customers."


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

there's 5 or 6 Harris tweed coats at the Santa Ana CA store (gray herringbone)


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I noticed JCPenney is taking 60% off tailored wear for their Black Friday sale (online, it starts Thursday). If that's true, I think it might be worth picking up both of the Harris Tweed coats. For that price, they'll make great, everyday/beater jackets. Plus, if they don't work, I can just return them to the JCP near my office here in NYC.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

RT-Bone said:


> I noticed JCPenney is taking 60% off tailored wear for their Black Friday sale (online, it starts Thursday). If that's true, I think it might be worth picking up both of the Harris Tweed coats. For that price, they'll make great, everyday/beater jackets. Plus, if they don't work, I can just return them to the JCP near my office here in NYC.


Oooh, that might also prod me into taking the plunge for that blackwatch jacket!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

RT-Bone said:


> I noticed JCPenney is taking 60% off tailored wear for their Black Friday sale (online, it starts Thursday). If that's true, I think it might be worth picking up both of the Harris Tweed coats. For that price, they'll make great, everyday/beater jackets. Plus, if they don't work, I can just return them to the JCP near my office here in NYC.


Oh hot dang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

There's also a blackwatch vest, for anyone looking. 4 pockets, six buttons, all the good stuff.
https://www.jcpenney.com/stafford-black-watch-plaid-wool-vest/prod.jump?ppId=pp5003230902


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Reuben said:


> There's also a blackwatch vest, for anyone looking. 4 pockets, six buttons, all the good stuff.
> https://www.jcpenney.com/stafford-black-watch-plaid-wool-vest/prod.jump?ppId=pp5003230902


I think that will go great with my HT sport coat.....


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

It may be a Harris Tweed but what is the construction of the jacket like? Does it even matter with tweed?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Agreed, how are those shoulders? I can't stand padding anymore, even for beaters.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Agreed, how are those shoulders? I can't stand padding anymore, even for beaters.


There is some light padding at the shoulders but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The shoulders are actually pretty good. Above, I compared this version favorably to the Walmart version from last year. This one is better in terms of silhouette. It does run a tad small though. My 40R measures 21 pit to pit.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking to purchase the Harris Tweed. Anyone know when exactly their 60% sale starts?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ubryaj said:


> Looking to purchase the Harris Tweed. Anyone know when exactly their 60% sale starts?


I think online sales have started. By applying mutliple discounts, I snagged the Stafford blackwatch jacket for just $57.59!


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan (Dec 10, 2012)

Gamma68, can you advise how you did that. Would like to do the same.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you tell me what discount codes you used? I'm seeing the Blackwatch for $71.99 now. Only coupon codes I got to work were "FUNDEALS" for 10% off. BLKDEALS didn't work.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I was able to do it with a 20% off e-coupon I received via email. It was a one-time use coupon, unfortunately. Otherwise I'd forward it along. 


Ubryaj said:


> Can you tell me what discount codes you used? I'm seeing the Blackwatch for $71.99 now. Only coupon codes I got to work were "FUNDEALS" for 10% off. BLKDEALS didn't work.


----------



## motosacto (Apr 14, 2012)

Can anyone comment on the fit of the Blackwatch Stafford coat? I'm 42 in some cuts, 44 in others. I tried on the Harris tweed jackets at the local Sacramento store, and 44 was way big, with 42 about right. Think the Blackwatch coat will be similar?

I was impressed with the Harris tweed coat construction and cut, by the way. The shoulders were very lightly padded, and the cut was surprisingly conventional. The construction looks pretty ok otherwise. The jackets are tailored in Mexico. Gotta say that I find it hard to justify paying 4x more for a made-in-China version from J Crew...


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan (Dec 10, 2012)

Purchased the stafford Harris tweed last night. Used fun deal to get 10% off and then also used Ebates.com to purchase the jacket which Ebates will send another 10% cash back. Shipping was free so before taxes the jacket was about $96. Looking forward to getting the jacket. Also took motosactos advise and ordered 42R as I am in between these sizes. Hope it fits and hope they ship the correct size.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

I purchased both HT's, the Blackwatch blazer and vest, and the Claiborne Herringbone for under $400. I'm just starting to build my wardrobe and blazers were on the list. Sweaters and shirts are next.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't really do the whole Black Friday thing, but I did stop in to Penny's to see what the jacket was like last night. Really lovely fabric, but the smallest size they seem to stock online and in my store is a 40!


----------



## motosacto (Apr 14, 2012)

motosacto said:


> Can anyone comment on the fit of the Blackwatch Stafford coat? I'm 42 in some cuts, 44 in others. I tried on the Harris tweed jackets at the local Sacramento store, and 44 was way big, with 42 about right. Think the Blackwatch coat will be similar?


Got my Black Watch sportcoat in the mail today. Fit is similar to the Harris coat. 42R fits me fine (snug but not pulling around the torso). Made in India, by the way. I take 44R in most "trim fit" modern clothes, while old-school 44R jackets leave me swimming...


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan (Dec 10, 2012)

Received my shipment from JC penneys yesterday. Was excited to open the package and was surprised to see my Harrris Tweed Jacket order (a dark tweed in 42r) was not what was sent. Instead I received a white women's jacket in small. OY Ve! Wondering if it will be worth the hassle to return and hope they get the next order right. I hope they don't make me pay for return shipping, we'll have to see. For those that received the Harris Tweed jacket, is it worth the extra hassle?


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

I got the BW Plaid vest...made in India - and its "Medium" is probably right....for an average clothing worker in India. I have a medium moleskin vest from England (same chest size advertised) that fits me perfectly. This one? I don't think it would fit my Boston Terrier. It's going back.....

The 40R camel hair sport coat I got from them fits just fine. (Made in Mexico), looks good, with some nice details. For $79, not a bad buy. Hopefully the 40R jacket will be similarly sized...if not, it goes back, along with the vest.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I received my Stafford HT today - fine jacket for the price. I'm unsure of the sizing. I ordered the 40 - sleeves are a bit long (no problem to adjust, of course) shoulders fit fine, if not a bit tight (may just be my reaction to the padding), but it seems as though there is quite a bit of room in the stomach area, which I don't believe can be addressed.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

I used to buy a lot from JCP in my younger days. I won't go in the store near me now. The service is absolutely awful. Most of the clothes are junk. The store is disorganized. They have really gone down hill. The Apple guy who took them over really screwed the place up. Even though he is gone, I am not sure they can recover. There are too many better options out there at the same price.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Looking for the upside here, while the store experience in J C Penny's may be declining noticeably, the online experience seems generally positive! Yes, no?


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Update on purchases - 

The camel hair blazer I got was nicely put together and fits well. Good dealing on the cuffs and lining. Not a bad deal for $79. Same with the camel tan topcoat. 

On the Blackwatch Plaid side, however....the vest was sized VERY small (No way that's medium for a 40" chest.), so it has to go back. The BW plaid sport coat? Not happening - just got a message that it was 'no longer available' and the order cancelled. 

So, I'm batting .500 - happy with one side, disappointed on the other.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I ordered the gray herringbone Harris Tweed sportcoat last night with their 15% off/free shipping code. I'll update with pics when it comes in.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

taylorgtr said:


> Update on purchases -
> 
> The camel hair blazer I got was nicely put together and fits well. Good dealing on the cuffs and lining. Not a bad deal for $79. Same with the camel tan topcoat.
> 
> ...


JCP also canceled my order for the Blackwatch Plaid jacket. My experience with this retailer has been less than stellar.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Given all the discussion surrounding JC Penney of late, I thought you might find this interesting.

For his efforts to reinvigorate the venerable retailer, the BBC has ranked Ron Johnson at #2 on it's Five Worst CEOs of 2013 list.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

As an update, I ended up buying the "black" waxed-cotton jacket mentioned upthread, but subsequently returned it. The color was somewhat off - not really black (more like a dark rust color), with an odd, bright navy collar that doesn't really show up well in the picture on JCP's website. I also found the fit to be off. I have a few Barbours, so I didn't really need it to begin with. But, I wouldn't recommend it (even for the low price).


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Acme said:


> Given all the discussion surrounding JC Penney of late, I thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> For his efforts to reinvigorate the venerable retailer, the BBC has ranked Ron Johnson at #2 on it's Five Worst CEOs of 2013 list.


He should have been ranked #1 worst, and the hedge funder Ackman who put him in there should be #2 worst. Despite stores that looked like they were caught in a 1970s--early 1980s time warp and the absence of hipsters, yuppies and the like as customers, JC Penney was a viable and profitable business that would have lasted for decades if Myron Ulman had continued to run it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

blue suede shoes said:


> He should have been ranked #1 worst, and the hedge funder Ackman who put him in there should be #2 worst. Despite stores that looked like they were caught in a 1970s--early 1980s time warp and the absence of hipsters, yuppies and the like as customers, JC Penney was a viable and profitable business that would have lasted for decades if Myron Ulman had continued to run it.


I don't think JCP is long for this world.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I received my Stafford Herringbone HT yesterday in the mail, I'm actually really impressed with the fit and quality, especially at the price point ($120 after coupons). My only complaint would be that the sleeves are ever so slightly long, but it's nothing I can't easily overlook. Pics will be posted at some point this week in WAYWT.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

> As an update, I ended up buying the "black" waxed-cotton jacket mentioned upthread, but subsequently returned it. The color was somewhat off - not really black (more like a dark rust color), with an odd, bright navy collar that doesn't really show up well in the picture on JCP's website. I also found the fit to be off. I have a few Barbours, so I didn't really need it to begin with. But, I wouldn't recommend it (even for the low price).


I bought one and like it. Seems like an extremely dark green, rather than pure black. Works OK for knocking around in a SoCal fall/winter season. Would not want to use it in a survival situation, though.


----------



## Ubryaj (Feb 5, 2012)

I checked out the waxed-cotton jacket in store and was also not overly impressed with it, I think it was the collar that I really didn't like. I was pretty much set on buying it then changed my mind. 

I got the blackwatch vest in medium and it seems to fit me well (I'm 5'9", 165lbs.) but I took it to the tailor because the underarms were hanging out (read about this issue on a review on their website). Hopefully it will fit better when it's done. I do think it's on the smaller side for the medium though. My blackwatch jacket order was also cancelled. I did receive both Harris Tweed jackets. The 40R seems to fit good but I also noticed the sleeves are too long so I'll have to take them to the tailor. Chest might be slightly large, can that be fixed?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Ordered the Blackwatch blazer and some socks online a few weeks ago. Still hadn't received today so I checked my order history on JCP.com -- no record of it.

Emailed customer service. The packages were sent to an address I lived at years ago -- apparently I updated my billing address but not my mailing address. So I stopped by the old house about an hour ago. Apparently the current owners are fixing the place up to sell it and aren't currently living in it.

Guess I'll have to try and pick one up on clearance at some point. Live and learn.

*ETA:
*
Emailed JCP to let them know that I failed to update my mailing address and to let me know if they see the package returned to them. Completely unsolicited, I get a reply from them apologizing and refunding the charge to my credit card. Completely unexpected and I actually feel bad because this was completely my fault.

JCP is alright in my book.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> Ordered the Blackwatch blazer and some socks online a few weeks ago. Still hadn't received today so I checked my order history on JCP.com -- no record of it.
> 
> Emailed customer service. The packages were sent to an address I lived at years ago -- apparently I updated my billing address but not my mailing address. So I stopped by the old house about an hour ago. Apparently the current owners are fixing the place up to sell it and aren't currently living in it.
> 
> ...


JCP canceled my order of the blackwatch blazer, as well as that of another forum member, _weeks _ago. JCP probably never sent one, so I wouldn't feel too bad. If they had sent one, it might very well have been the wrong size, or something altogether different from what you ordered to begin with. It will be interesting to hear what JCP's 4th quarter sales were like. As I said previously, I don't think JCP is long for this world.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Through a stroke of luck I was able to get a hold of my original order. The blackwatch blazer fits *a tad* large to say the least. The jacket is marked 42 reg but it measures 25" pit to pit.

I know that some forumites had their orders cancelled so if this jacket sounds like it would work for anyone, shoot me a PM and you can have it for shipping cost.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

JC Penney to close 33 stores:

https://online.wsj.com/news/article...0001424052702304149404579323010328323306.html

Just passing the news along...


----------



## gerbilunit (Sep 24, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> JC Penney to close 33 stores:
> 
> https://online.wsj.com/news/article...0001424052702304149404579323010328323306.html
> 
> Just passing the news along...


whoa..


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> JC Penney to close 33 stores:
> 
> https://online.wsj.com/news/article...0001424052702304149404579323010328323306.html
> 
> Just passing the news along...


I went to a JC Penney a couple months ago, in a less populated area of North Carolina.. things were looking rough. Everything was in order, but the store seemed old and tired, and there weren't many people there. Certainly didn't seem to be doing very well.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

So on a trip to Lowe's this afternoon, I stopped in JCP and took a look around. It's a relatively new store (four years?) and everything was nice and neat. I stopped to look for any Harris Tweed leftovers, but none were to be had.

I was impressed, however, with the basic in their St. John's Bay line - good casual classics - dare I say prep (Muffy forgive me!) - and reasonably priced. Indeed, just at a touch, the items seemed to be of equal quality to J. Crew, GAP or LE Canvas - stores where those of us on a budget might go for khakis, polos and casual button ups. Can't say that I'll buy these things, but if the budget allows, I might be willing to grab some khakis at that $20 sale price point.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've had several St. John's Bay polos that didn't hold up great, but I bought them 6-7 years ago, so their quality may have improved. I have liked JC Penney recently, the two Harris Tweeds I have from Stafford have been fantastic, as well as the linen/cotton sportcoat I purchased recently. I've also been buying Dockers D1's from them specifically because they're always running some sort of discount on them. I said it in another thread but I really hope this is the start of a positive trend for them.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I've had several St. John's Bay polos that didn't hold up great, but I bought them 6-7 years ago, so their quality may have improved. I have liked JC Penney recently, the two Harris Tweeds I have from Stafford have been fantastic, as well as the linen/cotton sportcoat I purchased recently. I've also been buying Dockers D1's from them specifically because they're always running some sort of discount on them. I said it in another thread but I really hope this is the start of a positive trend for them.


I was really hoping to find one of those HT clazers - they're still available online, though.

I manage to get most of my casual sport shirts through thrifting, but it's nice to have this available as an option. I may try a pair of khakis and a button up just to test it out later.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

My Stafford Tan topcoat got several wearings in the colder weather....and the short term assessment is that the material and fit are good.....construction and details need some work. My tailor really like the material, but when I took it in for a minor repair (while getting some pants hemmed), I had him fix a pocket lining that I tore when removing the stitching that held them shut. (my fault, not JCP). While he had it, he re-did all the front buttons to make sure they didn't come off in the first year. For $90, (he didn't charge for the buttons), it's a good buy for a nice wool coat.


----------

